
Why the EU should lead against US Tech giants - jrepinc
https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/news/regain-control-over-eu-data
======
latexr
> The EU itself has shown itself to be, with the introduction of the GDPR and
> related regulation of the IT sector, a champion for EU business, privacy and
> security.

It has also weakened Net Neutrality laws, introduced VAT laws that complicated
the life of small businesses, and just passed harmful copyright directives.

So what the EU has shown itself to be is an organisation that is not the
champion of the internet we once thought, and that big money and computer
illiterate MPs can still do a great deal of harm.

At this point I’m more inclined to believe the good laws the EU as passed
(e.g. GDPR) were flukes.

